# List of all option codes...



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I was playing around with the Audi Configurator, since they've finally got round to updating the UK system with the new Responsive web templates. Behind the scenes its possible to see every possible configuration/factory code, and there's some interesting ones in there...

Anyone after their car quickly could maybe try asking their dealer to include:

"Express vehicles, urgent shipment","id":"A04"  8)

I can't paste the full list into a message as its too long, but they're attached in a PDF.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

here you go..
http://vag-codes.info/files/options/vag ... -codes.pdf


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

My list is only for the TT.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Mr R said:


> I was playing around with the Audi Configurator, since they've finally got round to updating the UK system with the new Responsive web templates. Behind the scenes its possible to see every possible configuration/factory code, and there's some interesting ones in there...
> 
> Anyone after their car quickly could maybe try asking their dealer to include:
> 
> ...


Good work... it'd be great to sneak some of those onto the Audi-system pre-build


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> here you go..
> http://vag-codes.info/files/options/vag ... -codes.pdf


"0GA AGM - Without special emission standard". Is this the one that got VAG in trouble? :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes was an optional ahahah


----------

